# Pmv london



## summerandtilly (Feb 23, 2014)

My partner and I applied for PMV, four months in and I feel like my life is on hold and my future awaits someone else's decision! Argh so frustrating. Would love to hear from others who have also applied through London embassy Summer


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Oh Summer, I didn't apply through London, but I can SO relate! Almost nine months waiting for mine (after waiting six months before that for my partner's PR approval which was supposed to take 6 weeks and took 6 months instead). I thought I was going to lose my everlovin' mind.  

You might try taking a look at the London thread already on the forum (go to the Partner Visa Wait Times & Resources thread at the top of the forum and scroll down until you find the link to the London thread). There are other Partner Visa/PMV applicants there applying through London. There's no difference in process or wait times for the PMV and the Partner Visa through London, so those applying for the Partner Visa can also be of help to you.  Hang in there, and be glad you applied when you did - London recently upped their wait times to 10-14 months for new applicants as of I think August 1. You made it in while it was still 8-9 months!


----------



## F&J (May 23, 2013)

We applied through London in May 2013, the visa was granted on 3 January 2014 and we married here in Australia on 24 May. The visa took 8 months 3 days to be granted with our case officer VF. 

At four months we were still hopeful, at six - crumbling. By Christmas 2013 we were unhappy then by new year when we started to go into hysterics.

At night on 3 January (while Jason was making tea and I we weren't using video skype because my webcam died) we received the email.

It will happen. Suddenly.

xxxxx

F&J


----------



## Duszek (Mar 21, 2014)

I applied on 18th of March and my CO is also VF! So glad to hear you got your visa just after 8 months - gives me hope I'll get mine in November!

and yes, waiting for a decision is frustrating  Gladly I don't need to live apart with my fiance as we are together in the UK for over a year already and we are planning to stay in Europe til April 2014 to do some traveling before we move to Australia.

But still even if I live with my partner and we are together I feel like we live in a limbo . All those little things like buying new stuff to our house we are renting seems pointless cos in cpl of months we will have to get rid of all of it...I really can't wait to start our life in Australia so we finally can settle down and properly plan and build our future. It's a bit of a worry to start everything from 0 again but at least you know it's where you are going to spend the rest of your life so it just feels so right!


----------



## summerandtilly (Feb 23, 2014)

Thanks College girl for sharing, yes I just read that the London processing times has increased I'm so thankful that we got in before that! 9 months is long enough to wait. We are basically half way and the time has passed quite quickly although it's the distance which is the hardest part. It's my partners birthday this week and I can't be with him, but traveling over the world is really not something we can afford at the moment. We thought about getting him a tourist visa but there is a good chance it will be denied (again) as he is from a high risk country and financially it's probably best to wait for the PMV even though it's frustrating. You have to have a special kind of patience for this visa journey! 
It's lovely to read about others in the same situation and it makes me happy to see that visas are being granted around the 8 month mark, it gives me hope and helps me to push through the next few months optimistically!
Thanks everyone for sharing


----------



## summerandtilly (Feb 23, 2014)

Ok so my partner got a call from our CO last night, not 100% sure why but I am expecting her call also in the next few days. My partner is currently in Romania he is romanian, he is visiting family and getting some dental work done. After the phone call she emailed asking where he usually resides in which we explained he will be back in London (hopefully) by end of September. I am so stressed, will there be an issue that he is in Romania and applied in London? I would hate to think they would send his application through to Serbia or something now. Anyone with any insight please let me know. I haven't slept I just feel so worried not that I think we should be just this process is taking it's toll  I haven't seen my partner in 9 months and I just feel like of something goes wrong with his PMV I don't think I will handle it very well!


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Are you in the UK, or in Aus? How long is he in Romania for? He's supposed to apply at whatever embassy is closest to him - so if he was in Romania when he applied, then yes, he should have applied at a different embassy. Did he apply by paper or online? If online, there would have been questions to help determine which embassy his application should go to. If he's only in Romania for a short trip (a couple of weeks or a couple of months even) I wouldn't worry about it, as they're not going to transfer his case just for that.


----------



## summerandtilly (Feb 23, 2014)

I am in Australia. He applied in London, when we applied he was living and working in London. He has been back in Romania since may so it's been a few months but the plan is for him to go back to London once his dental work is finished which will probably be in the next few weeks if all goes to plan. I'm concerned why she is calling us as far as I can see from threads we shouldn't really hear from her lol I am beyond stressed it hope she calls me so I can assertain why she is contacting us. I hope nothing is wrong.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

I wouldn't worry, then. They're not going to transfer his case. I hope she was able to get in touch with him, though. Romania is a pretty high-risk country, so since he's from Romania, it wouldn't be unusual for them to do an interview, even though you're applying through the UK. My guess is that's what's going on here.  Don't worry - you'll be fine!


----------



## summerandtilly (Feb 23, 2014)

Thanks CG, I'm hoping that's what it is and I really hope I get a phone call from her this evening! Thanks for replying I needed some reassurance  I really appreciate your advice 
Summer


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

No worries! That's what we're here for.


----------



## summerandtilly (Feb 23, 2014)

Just a quick update, my partner has been called into the London office on Thursday so our co can sight original documents of his passport etc. is this normal? I assume he will be interviewed also. In the email it says to bring any documentation that would support our case. What should he take ? We have skype and viber history although he is without a printer etc would they just want to sight these things? Could he possibly show his phone and all our messages etc or is this inappropriate? I'm so excited and nervous all in one !!!!


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Usually when they send an email it will say request for interview. 

When they say to bring evidence to support your claim they want anything additional after you lodge visa showing you keep in contact (if apart), any trips together etc.

I highly doubt that they will accept being shown on the phone because everything needs to be kept together and is shown to the senior officer before sign off.

Your partner can use an internet cafe to print things that is what mine did.

Good-luck


----------



## summerandtilly (Feb 23, 2014)

Thanks Mish,
I've just emailed him all our history as I've kept screen shots etc and yes he can print it out. Is it unusual for them to request to see the original documents separate to an interview? He is from a high risk country so I suppose it's not abnormal. I just worry about everything because this is our future in the hands of these immigration officers lol  thank you for your reply I appreciate it


----------



## A&JCooper (Sep 1, 2014)

F&G, you've described where my husband and I are and have been for months now. I am just on the verge of hysterics as it's been over 8 months for us!


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Hang in there, A&J. They've been granting close to the 9 month mark recently. You'll get your grant soon. Just be glad you're not a new applicant who gets to wait 10-14 months.


----------



## Duszek (Mar 21, 2014)

Yeah you are almost there! Hopefully you are only couple days or week away! 

Good luck for everyone waiting for their visas. I almost reached 7 months mark but because I live with my partner waiting it's not that painful like it is for others that have to wait for their visas apart. But still it's a pain in the ass!


----------



## A&JCooper (Sep 1, 2014)

A&JCooper said:


> F&G, you've described where my husband and I are and have been for months now. I am just on the verge of hysterics as it's been over 8 months for us!


Our's came this evening after I wrote this post! It really was all of a sudden!!


----------



## summerandtilly (Feb 23, 2014)

Congrats! You must be thrilled 😃


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

YAY, A&J! That's AMAZING! Congrats!!!!


----------



## F&J (May 23, 2013)

A&JCooper well done!!! It just sort of happens to you after all that waiting, you will be together soon now and it's all but over. So very happy for you.


----------



## summerandtilly (Feb 23, 2014)

Well I had an interesting evening I had two immigration officers come to the house and interview me!!! Fingers crossed  
Wasn't expecting this that's for sure but hopefully it's a positive!


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

summerandtilly said:


> Well I had an interesting evening I had two immigration officers come to the house and interview me!!! Fingers crossed
> Wasn't expecting this that's for sure but hopefully it's a positive!


OMG! That is very rare to happen! Was that here in Australia? How did you think you went? Do you know what they are doubting?


----------



## summerandtilly (Feb 23, 2014)

I honestly don't know do you think they are doubting us? Yes I got interviewed at home and my partner was interviewed at the London office. His was arranged and mine totally unexpected. We haven't spent much time together in person so maybe they want to be sure that our relationship is genuine... He is from a high risk country... We did meet online... They asked a lot of questions basically things that were in the visa and about my partner which I found to be fine. They did however ask since we last saw each other there is not a lot of evidence that we continue a genuine relationship which I found extremely left field as we skype and viber day and night etc so I explained that to them I mean when you are countries apart it's basically all you have is to share your day with your partner through conversations and photos etc and that's what we do, every day! I hope there isn't any problems we will both be heart broken it's been such a long wait and we just want to start our lives together already


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Sounds like they are doubting it especially since he met online and have not seen each other much. 

I would think Skype etc were normal forms of communication to show you are in contact. What else do they expect when you are apart.

Is there a big age difference at all? Sometimes that can raise flags.


----------



## summerandtilly (Feb 23, 2014)

He is 2 years older than me so no age difference really. I hope the interviews clear up any doubt they have. Now I am concerned but it's out of my hands, just sit back and wait i suppose... 
He did offer to show our contact history since we applied for the visa as did I but we were both told it was unecessary... I don't know what to think


----------



## ireport (Apr 11, 2014)

Nice to here you got your grant a&jcooper been waiting over 8 months to so fingers crossed I get some good news soon too


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

summerandtilly said:


> He is 2 years older than me so no age difference really. I hope the interviews clear up any doubt they have. Now I am concerned but it's out of my hands, just sit back and wait i suppose...
> He did offer to show our contact history since we applied for the visa as did I but we were both told it was unecessary... I don't know what to think


Wow strange. I wonder why interview you and then say contact history is unnecessary.

Now all you can do is wait.


----------



## Duszek (Mar 21, 2014)

It's a bit weird how they are still considering couples that met online as something with higher risk... it's not like you never met in person your partner.

I'm just wondering why does it matter so much how you met your partner... Nowadays couples that met online it's nothing strange and I would even say it's really common!


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Duszek said:


> It's a bit weird how they are still considering couples that met online as something with higher risk... it's not like you never met in person your partner.
> 
> I'm just wondering why does it matter so much how you met your partner... Nowadays couples that met online it's nothing strange and I would even say it's really common!


It is to do with cons. We hear alot of stories in the media where people are conned by people who they met online. Though in these cases they normally have not met but that is probably why DIBP considers it a risk.


----------



## summerandtilly (Feb 23, 2014)

I totally understand that but in the same time we are genuine and no one is being conned. I am so worried I just keep bursting into tears


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

summerandtilly said:


> I totally understand that but in the same time we are genuine and no one is being conned. I am so worried I just keep bursting into tears


Sorry I didn't mean you I meant that is why DIBP think it raises flags.

The thing that confuses me is I have never seen Romania as a high risk country ... there are higher ones around.

Keep strong and have faith that DIBP will see what you have.

Honestly I would have freaked if I saw immigration officers at my door! I wonder what they would do if you weren't home.


----------



## EDT (Aug 22, 2014)

summerandtilly said:


> Well I had an interesting evening I had two immigration officers come to the house and interview me!!! Fingers crossed
> Wasn't expecting this that's for sure but hopefully it's a positive!


That's scary , first time I hear of this. What about if u were not at home ?


----------



## summerandtilly (Feb 23, 2014)

Well they came at 8pm and had previously enquires about my work schedule so they had a rough idea I would be home I suppose. Last night I didn't really think it was a bad thing but from mish's comments and my own research, it's become very clear that home visits are reserved for persons they have serious concerns about. In saying that there is no reason to have those concerns with tilly and I and hopefully that is now clear after our interviews but I have just become an emotional wreck, although we meet all the criteria, I can't think of any reason they would deny the visa but I am still worried. Go figure !!


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

It is all so strange. I thought they only did home visits for onshore couples - they did that to a lady at work to her daughter and son in law.

Try to relax as much as you can.

I wonder why they didn't do a phone interview. 

How many months are you at processing?

It is a stressful time. I was worried for ours and I didn't have a home visit. I can only imagine how stressful that would be.


----------



## summerandtilly (Feb 23, 2014)

We are almost 7.5 months in... I've been so optimistic throughout this whole process and now I am considering preparing for the worst And hoping for the best :/ deep breaths. I'll keep everyone posted as to what happens next with us.... Hopefully we have some sort of indication soon


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

You should be close . I am hoping for good news for you. I was soooo worried when the co rang me and asked questions but it all turned out okay


----------



## summerandtilly (Feb 23, 2014)

Thanks Mish


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Hang in there, Summer.  I'd be worried, too, in your situation, but try not to let it consume you. Try to look at the home interview as an opportunity most people don't get to prove their genuineness without having to leave the comfort of your own home, maybe? Heh.  I'm sure you'll be fine.


----------



## summerandtilly (Feb 23, 2014)

Thanks college girl, I'm trying my best to hold it all together and be positive  thanks for all your support


----------



## summerandtilly (Feb 23, 2014)

It's consumed me  
I am wanting some advice, so in both our interviews the officers stated they didn't need to see any more contact/communication records for tilly and I. Now I am extremely concerned they may say there is no evidence we have kept in contact in the last ... Months. I know that's crazy but I've had days to stew on this please can someone tell me what I should do my plan was to email it all to her so it has to be considered. Another thing I thought of is they said in the interview that I have sent a lot of money to tilly, and I did say he had also sent money to me etc, and that all of that was sent with the application, I think they may have thought all the money transactions were from me to him, which is incorrect... Will this now be looked into properly or should I email her about it and include the most recent transactions between the two of us?


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

I would include everything. 

My saying is always ... are you happy with what evidence you have provided? If no then email them the additional evidence. The way I always looked at it was if they rejected us could I have provided them with more and the answer was no.

It is sooooo hard not to keep analysing what they asked and what you said. You keep wondering what they mean.

Keep strong


----------



## summerandtilly (Feb 23, 2014)

And to make things so much worse I have realised I answered one of their questions horribly wrong. They asked if we had a joint savings account or my own person savings account and I was puzzled saying I have my own personal savings accounts and that we cannot have a joint bank account until he is in Australia. Well stupid me didn't mention the fact I opened up a foreign currency account to make it easy for him to transfer money to me and also as I way for us to save together in a sense... And it was in our statements. Now they will think I have lied when I haven't I did tell them he transferred me money and yes we did have it as a way of saving together though I have been financially struggling last few months and used the money out of it as well as my own savings the account just got used basically for him to transfer money to me when I needed it  I never even thought of it (((


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

You can email the co to provide additional information. 

I am sure they would expect people get nervous and forget things. 

They are probably looking at body language as well as answers.


----------



## summerandtilly (Feb 23, 2014)

I hope these people are properly trained my body language was great in all honesty I was happy and excited to see them both, it's the aftermath that I have fallen apart at the seams lol. I'm spending today preparing emails to send with clarification of the foreign exchange account and to explain that we haven't been able to save which is the truth because of my financial situation basically ( I was out of work for 3 months), plus I will email the screen shots of our skype and viber history from the past 12 months whether they want it or not. I've convinced myself they are going to decline the visa and I hope I am wrong because I am in no position to fly over to tilly to see him and God knows australia will decline a tourist visa so the prognosis of a refusal is so so bad for both of us and we miss each other so badly !!!! Thanks for your advice Mish and im sorry for all my ranting I am just an emotional wreck atm


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

It is ok and unfortunately I know how it feels. I over analysed too and had convinced myself that they would reject our visa but they didn't.

With the foreign account at least they will be able to see that Tilly is supporting you too so that is good as well.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

I will also add with viber I exported it and just used all the phone calls only and then showed it on a month by month and then put it into word and saved it as a PDF.

I didn't do conversations at that stage as we didn't use Viber until about 3 months before the decision so just used it to show the phone calls.


----------



## summerandtilly (Feb 23, 2014)

I have been screen shotting the call logs. How did you export? We don't have much message history as we use iMessage 24/7 and as much as I think they have a couple of screen shots from there I haven't sent them much of that.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

It is under settings and call and message settings and then email history. It will create a excel document and then you can email it to yourself and then edit it.

If you have screen shots when you did the call then even better because they are harder to edit then word documents. 

We just provided the word docs and nothing was said.


----------



## summerandtilly (Feb 23, 2014)

It's my last question for the day I promise lol. So I have scanned documents relating to the foreign exchange account etc to email with of course explanation for each, I have also made a word sheet of more photos of us as we only submitted about 6-8 in the application... Also I have attached all the screen shots of our communication history, I'll probably send two different emails as to not exceed the 5mb limit. Well tilly will as the email thread is from his account. I feel like we are bombarding her so I just want to know before we send all this documentation is it ok to send all of it to her by email like this?
Thanks again
Summer


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

We sent ours via email and nothing was said.

I always asked her to confirm receipt of the email so I knew that it had been received.


----------



## summerandtilly (Feb 23, 2014)

Thanks Mish.
I'm hoping that what we send will be taken into consideration and after this I truly feel like there was nothing more we could have done so what will be will be and our future lies in the hands of our case officer. Thanks for all your advice It's helped so much through this very stressful time. Hopefully will be able to share some good news soon


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

They have to take all evidence given to them until the decision is made.

Good luck and I hope for good news soon


----------



## summerandtilly (Feb 23, 2014)

Things just get worse tilly emailed the CO our emails which were 3 and he forgot to put client Id in the subject box!!!!!! Do we leave it or send all three again?!?! OMG I cannot believe this lololol


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

This is why you don't get men to do it .

Maybe send a follow up email advising that 3 emails have been sent and say you are sending a follow up email just incase she doesn't get them because of the size of the attachments. 

I have my husband's password so when we were doing it I would log into my husband's email and send emails to the case officer as him.


----------



## summerandtilly (Feb 23, 2014)

I was going to do that, Mish but was afraid she might see it was sent from Australia lol. We will send an email tomorrow if she doesn't respond, we don't her to think we are desperate even though we kind of are lolol 😃 what a day!


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

I don't think they can tell unless it has the IP address somewhere but really it would show you share passwords etc.


----------



## summerandtilly (Feb 23, 2014)

CO emailed tilly with what they need for the next stage of processing- she has requested medicals and police certificates. He has already submitted both and the medical is valid until April so we have come to the conclusion we are in for the whole 12 months wait maybe more... Taking this as a good sign though as they did not deny the visa following our interview lol! Would I be right in thinking this is positive?? We are going to apply for tourist visa for him to come here over Christmas and if that is denied (likely) I will take two weeks off work in January to see him. Feeling like we are moving forward although now we are looking at 5 or so months more waiting time... What are your thoughts?
Summer


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

I think it is a good sign 

Now just sit back and wait.


----------



## summerandtilly (Feb 23, 2014)

Trying to book in for medicals and we need a case number which apparently isn't the client Id or HAP NUMBER, does anyone know what this is? We are lost


----------



## Duszek (Mar 21, 2014)

You have client id, hap id and there is also TRN number which you can find on your immi account,did you try that number?


----------



## Veverica (Oct 16, 2014)

summerandtilly said:


> Thanks college girl, I'm trying my best to hold it all together and be positive  thanks for all your support


I think the visit could be a good thing after all.. Maybe they had doubts and that is why they came, but then they could see your eyes and how you talk about him.... I think personal contact shows so much, honesty is easily spotted, specially by people who deal with scams every day... I would love to have a chance to have a chat ... So stay positive! Can't wait to hear from you when you get approved!


----------



## summerandtilly (Feb 23, 2014)

Thanks veverica,
That makes me feel hopeful and happy. This site is so helpful and it's great to know others who are in the same boat as myself etc, it's reassuring. This visa process is not for the faint hearted


----------



## Veverica (Oct 16, 2014)

summerandtilly said:


> Thanks veverica,
> That makes me feel hopeful and happy. This site is so helpful and it's great to know others who are in the same boat as myself etc, it's reassuring. This visa process is not for the faint hearted


Couldn't agree more!  these are some special"friendships"


----------



## Missakeen (Nov 14, 2013)

My girlfriend and I will be at the 8month mark on the 27th October we applied end of feb and quoted 8-9months. Waiting is hard. Checking emails every day!! Arg lol


----------



## Levisa (Jun 13, 2014)

The e-mail cheking kills me I have been checking it everyday for the past 15months, each morning and each evening. I travel overseas every 3 months (if not earlier) as it is so difficult to last any longer without your partner by your side. This entire process is so draining, the only thing thats keeps us all going is the outcome at the end of all this waiting, and it will be worth it.


----------



## Missakeen (Nov 14, 2013)

I'm lucky my partner is here in scotland but she has stopped working now because on her work visa she isn't allowed to work anymore so I am the only one working, but hopefully we hear in the next few weeks. No news is good news...I think!


----------



## Levisa (Jun 13, 2014)

That's what we have been told that no news is not necessarily bad and that it means they have everything. Good luck and keep posting people, sometimes it makes it easier getting the frustration out and on the forum as there are others who can relate.


----------



## sarah187 (Aug 22, 2014)

Applied in June so hoping you guys get approved real soon. We have stopped checking emails but no my attention gets put to this forum 
Glad to have people that have an understanding of what we are going through


----------



## summerandtilly (Feb 23, 2014)

Mish said:


> This is why you don't get men to do it . Maybe send a follow up email advising that 3 emails have been sent and say you are sending a follow up email just incase she doesn't get them because of the size of the attachments. I have my husband's password so when we were doing it I would log into my husband's email and send emails to the case officer as him.


Well havent I got a funny story. I logged into tillys email to send the police certificates and I have successfully locked him out of his email for a month !!! So He has sent them from my email address outlining the situation, I don't know if they will accept them from mine but here's to hoping :/ everything is so hard! Technology has failed us tonight and timing could not be worse to be locked out of his email lol


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

summerandtilly said:


> Well havent I got a funny story. I logged into tillys email to send the police certificates and I have successfully locked him out of his email for a month !!! So He has sent them from my email address outlining the situation, I don't know if they will accept them from mine but here's to hoping :/ everything is so hard! Technology has failed us tonight and timing could not be worse to be locked out of his email lol


Hahaha that is funny but not good timing. How did you manage to lock him out of his email?


----------



## summerandtilly (Feb 23, 2014)

Well *rolls eyes*.... Because I signed it on my PC it wanted to verify with phone number which is now not in use or alternative email which he couldn't remember so I thought ok just change your security settings and change the alternative email etc which he did. Well wasn't that a mistake, it wanted to verify the old info anyway and then just blocked the account. Anyway I contacted Microsoft and unlocked the account and have just emailed the CO yet again from tillys account with the police certificates. So far so good :/ lolol !!


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Wow. I don't remember having to do that when I signed in from my husband's email account. 

It is good proof though


----------



## summerandtilly (Feb 23, 2014)

I do believe it's a new (unwanted) feature LOL! It's good to prevent unwanted access to your account which is great as long as you remember your security details


----------



## summerandtilly (Feb 23, 2014)

Just got an email back from the case officer saying nothing more is required and the police certs are sufficient. That waiting time is still 8-9 months from lodgement (3 April) and that the co will be in touch again when she is due to finalise the application !!! I feel like we are close


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Woo hoo! Hopefully not much longer


----------



## Veverica (Oct 16, 2014)

summerandtilly said:


> Just got an email back from the case officer saying nothing more is required and the police certs are sufficient. That waiting time is still 8-9 months from lodgement (3 April) and that the co will be in touch again when she is due to finalise the application !!! I feel like we are close


Fingers crossed now, hopefully it gets approved soon


----------



## falcorkle (Nov 14, 2014)

How do you know how long the wait times are? I keep trying to look on the immi website and can't see it anywhere?! I just applied and am from the US


----------



## Duszek (Mar 21, 2014)

falcorkle said:


> How do you know how long the wait times are? I keep trying to look on the immi website and can't see it anywhere?! I just applied and am from the US


Every single embassy has their own processing time. London has changed to 10-14 months for the applications that were lodged after the end of July i believe. And your case officer should inform you about the processing time of your application when he emails you. I've got 2 emails from London embassy saying the processing time for my application is still 8-9 months cos i applied on march. When you get an email saying that your co was assigned they should tell you how long approximately your application will take to finalise. But all i know is based on experience with London embassy and every single one is different...


----------



## falcorkle (Nov 14, 2014)

thanks so much!


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Falcorkle, here's the wait time for the US (look under permanent visa & then partner visa) DIBP Service Standars - Embassy of Australia


----------



## summerandtilly (Feb 23, 2014)

So quiet in here!


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

I thought it was a notification saying you had got your visa. I am waiting for your news.


----------



## summerandtilly (Feb 23, 2014)

Ahhhh I wish!!!!!!! Checking emails all the time but realistically going off other people's timelines- seems the london embassy is doing feb applications atm and people who applied in feb are still waiting so I think we are looking at January but maybe December if we are lucky. Still checking emails tho haha!! Can't wait to have tilly here and start our life together in aus, just knowing that it's around the corner is an amazing feeling after waiting so long


----------



## Duszek (Mar 21, 2014)

Today is exactly 8 months since i lodged my application! So hopefully i cam start counting down in weeks instead of months now!


----------



## eireannblade (Mar 13, 2013)

What date was your application received duszek?


----------



## Duszek (Mar 21, 2014)

eireannblade said:


> What date was your application received duszek?


18th of march. Online application and VF is my case officer


----------



## eireannblade (Mar 13, 2013)

Had,our pmv granted Friday 21/11/14, applying through London, granted at 8months 17 days!! Applied march 3rd '14! And on my birthday!! all my birthdays in one!


----------



## summerandtilly (Feb 23, 2014)

Yay! Congratulations ))) love hearing of grants. Fantastic news they are doing March applications woohooooooo


----------



## Duszek (Mar 21, 2014)

Omg does it mean I'm next?!?!?! Pleaseeeeeee!


----------



## summerandtilly (Feb 23, 2014)

My birthday is 4/12 and that will be 8 months one day for us! Would be the best birthday present ever !!!!


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

summerandtilly said:


> My birthday is 4/12 and that will be 8 months one day for us! Would be the best birthday present ever !!!!


Hopefully ... fingers crossed for you.


----------



## eireannblade (Mar 13, 2013)

Tuesday was 8.5months for us and I was so certain it would be then, and when it didn't happen my fiancé and I joked that immigration were keeping it as a birthday present!! Hang in there people its so worth every testing, rollercoaster moment! The reality of a life together without "waiting for a visa" and "hopefully" making plans is here!!


----------



## Duszek (Mar 21, 2014)

summerandtilly said:


> My birthday is 4/12 and that will be 8 months one day for us! Would be the best birthday present ever !!!!


mine is 11/12 which would be almost 9months for me.. hopefully I can get an early present from immi, I've been always really impatient kid and wanted to open my presents before they were meant to be open haha


----------



## summerandtilly (Feb 23, 2014)

Duszek said:


> mine is 11/12 which would be almost 9months for me.. hopefully I can get an early present from immi, I've been always really impatient kid and wanted to open my presents before they were meant to be open haha


Well I hope you get an early birthday present!!! I am also impatient, as a child and as an adult lol, I have to say waiting for this visa grant has been one of the hardest things I have been through I really hope it's only a few more weeks for both of us


----------



## summerandtilly (Feb 23, 2014)

Just checked email and my partner got his visa!!! Over the moon!!!!! Cannot thank the people on this site enough for their support and kindness through this long journey  Thanks Mish you've been great with all your advice!

Time to book some tickets


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

summerandtilly said:


> Just checked email and my partner got his visa!!! Over the moon!!!!! Cannot thank the people on this site enough for their support and kindness through this long journey  Thanks Mish you've been great with all your advice!
> 
> Time to book some tickets


Woo hoo! I have been waiting for this news . Enjoy your new life together in Australia. Will he be here for Christmas?


----------



## Duszek (Mar 21, 2014)

My visa was granted today too  such a happy start of the week!


----------



## Dinkum (Jan 5, 2014)

*Congratulations!*

Wonderful news Duszek... thanks for sharing. Best wishes for your flights, wedding, and a long, happy and successful life together in Oz. 



Duszek said:


> My visa was granted today too  such a happy start of the week!


----------



## Veverica (Oct 16, 2014)

This is wonderful news! 
Congratulations to both of you!
Happy packing..


----------



## summerandtilly (Feb 23, 2014)

Veverica said:


> This is wonderful news! Congratulations to both of you! Happy packing..


Thanks veverica! So happy now it's almost surreal lol


----------



## sarah187 (Aug 22, 2014)

So happy for you guys, enjoy


----------



## EDT (Aug 22, 2014)

So things are moving around London while Madrid is sleeping . our so called CO has gone on holiday


----------

